# Council Tax



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

So last year it went up 4.2% on average, but this year they have surpassed themselves and gone the whole hog with a whopping 4.4% rise in 'Council', 4.8% in 'Fire Authority' and a massive 6.8% in 'Police'! I wouldn't mind so much but I live in a managed block of apartments that have private contractors to collect the rubbish. Then last year an illegal rave was held in the disused building opposite and the Police did Fuck all to shut it down.

So now a one bedroom apartment that I have to pay Â£1200 management fees a year on, costs me Â£1457.23 in council tax fees as well.

CÃºnts. :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Move :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Not to mention your heating bills...


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> Move :wink:


Agreed :wink:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> So now a one bedroom apartment that I have to pay Â£1200 management fees a year on, costs me Â£1457.23 in council tax fees as well.
> 
> CÃºnts. :?


The one-bed apartment I live in costs me just under double that in "management" fees, and a similar amount in council tax. Earlier this year some travellers moved in to the building site opposite and the fuzz did nothing about it. The feckers even painted "Please don't p*ss on the wall, it's upsetting the neighbours" on the side of the old factory. :evil:

I'm moving next month. :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> So now a one bedroom apartment that I have to pay *Â£1200 management fees a year* on, costs me Â£1457.23 in council tax fees as well.


  That's fecking steep, i trust you get to see their accounts.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

We are all being screwed, from the day we are born till the day we die we pay taxes for the privilege to exist. We might as well just hand over our salaries


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> So last year it went up 4.2% on average, but this year they have surpassed themselves and gone the whole hog with a whopping 4.4% rise in 'Council', 4.8% in 'Fire Authority' and a massive 6.8% in 'Police'! I wouldn't mind so much but I live in a managed block of apartments that have private contractors to collect the rubbish. Then last year an illegal rave was held in the disused building opposite and the Police did Fuck all to shut it down.
> 
> So now a one bedroom apartment that I have to pay Â£1200 management fees a year on, costs me Â£1457.23 in council tax fees as well.
> 
> CÃºnts. :?


So.... what's the value of your apartment? I'd say Â£1200 is fairly cheap.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

saint said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > So last year it went up 4.2% on average, but this year they have surpassed themselves and gone the whole hog with a whopping 4.4% rise in 'Council', 4.8% in 'Fire Authority' and a massive 6.8% in 'Police'! I wouldn't mind so much but I live in a managed block of apartments that have private contractors to collect the rubbish. Then last year an illegal rave was held in the disused building opposite and the Police did Fuck all to shut it down.
> ...


I suppose it depends on what you're getting for your money. Isn't the figure basn't on the services they provide rather than just an arbitrary figure based on the value of the property?

Similarly I believe the council tax could be fairer by factoring in the services people will use, e.g. large families. :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Use more pay more is a logical idea - but they'd never venture there.

Council Tax is banded by property values hence their move last year to re-band/re-value properties. The % increase each year is of course based upon the council budgets for the coming year and cost of service provision.

You pay that % increase based on your property value / banding.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

We pay Â£850 per year in a 4 bed apartment. So your's sounds really steep.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> We pay Â£850 per year in a 4 bed apartment. So your's sounds really steep.


And yours sounds really really cheap - I pay around what Kev does (ex water charge) for a low band, 2 bed flat in one of the cheapest Council Tax Authorities in Scotland.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

If it wasn't for the fact that KMP is in Bristol and I'm in Deptford, I'd swear we were living in the same place...

I also pay around Â£1200 in management fees (but I do have a residents only gym), and I also live opposite an empty factory building that was the site of an illegal rave last year... (they are now knocking it down to build more flats...)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I pay Â£900 a year in Management Fees in Torquay which I think is high, but I do live in a converted Victorian Pile with 2 acres of grounds so most of it goes on Gardening.

KMP why would you pay a private contractor to take your rubbish away when you already pay as part of your Council Tax :? :? :?

The Police only put their bit up as it has to cover their pension costs which are getting higher and higher - tossers.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Â£1700 council tax per year. Just had the letter from the council in today :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Just got mine too Â£1881.41

They only collect the bin every fortnight now too. They claim the increase is 4.9% as usual.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

My council tax letter came today, too. It is over Â£2k..


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Â£1300 a year. For what? Virtually fuck all thats what!

The only service I used to use was rubbish collection. Until they gave us 3 huge wheelie bins that I haven't got room for, forced us to sort all the rubbish out ourselves, and then only collect it every 2 weeks! And woe betide you for putting the wrong stuff in the wrong bin - you get a nasty letter and threatened with prosecution! I don't bother now, the whole lot goes in a black bag and in the skip at the dump once a week now. I suppose they'll soon be putting a stop to that.

You can't report illegally parked/untaxed cars any more because the police station has gone part time and is never open. Latest thing is a letter from the council 'environmental officer' saying they are considering switching off the street lighting early to save electricity and save the planet :roll:

Council wankers :twisted:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Then last year an illegal rave


What you need is a nice pair of noise cancelling headphones to drown out the noise. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John C said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Then last year an illegal rave
> ...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Got our 2007/8 bill yesterday & we've had a 5.31% increase, so now Â£2,350 per annum or Â£235 a month over 10mths in real money :x

What has pissed me off is the Lancashire Police Authority increase was 11.37%. Never even seen a copper in our village.

Out of the Â£2,350 only Â£8.07 actually goes to our Village  , now how can that be fair/sensible?? & that's only increased by 1.51%


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Out of the Â£2,350 only Â£8.07 actually goes to our Village


...and that's why all the people moaning about their councils don't understand it. Most of the bill is taken up with county wide services. :?


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

I was paying around a grand a year on services for our apartment as well , and thatÂ´s in bloody Swansea, hardly high class material. Luckily they built more now and its gone down to 167 quid a quarter I think.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Out of the Â£2,350 only Â£8.07 actually goes to our Village
> ...


At least Robin Hood wore a mask & gave his pickings to the poor, these [email protected] just rob from everyone. Rumour has it a 5-10% increase again next year  When will it stop??


----------

